

Go Beyond Metrics - CANWorkSmart
http://blog.canworksmart.com/2011/07/go-beyond-metrics-2/

======
gapanalysis
nice spam

~~~
CANWorkSmart
Thank you for your comment, and my intention was not to spam. I think there
are a lot of people that are confused about the difference between metrics and
analytics, and only want to read 2 paragraphs. I wrote this post in reference
to a question on Focus.com. I think a lot of BI is focused to much on
providing metrics that executives ask for vs. using analytics, especially
predictive analytics, to explain relationships between variables.

We don't need to monitor behavior/activity, we need to explain it.

